# Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?



## Romsdalangler (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe die google-Funktion genutzt um meine Frage zu beantworten. So richtig glücklich bin ich aber nicht damit geworden.

Meine Vorhaben ist folgendes:

Ich wollte zum Schleppfischen auf Hechte Gummifische als Schleppköder einsetzen. Die bevorzugte Ködergröße sind 12cm Gummifische. Bei Wobblern ist es ja kein Problem mit der Lauftiefe, aber wie verhält es sich bei Gummifischen? Wenn ich einen 12cm Gummifisch oberflächen nah anbieten möchte, so das er zwischen 1 - 2 Meter Tiefe läuft und wie ein Wobbler ca 30m hinter dem Boot her geschleppt wird, welche Gewicht werden da benötigt?
Klar kann man das ausprobieren in Verbindung mit einem Echolot, aber auf dem Gewässer ist der Einsatz eines Echolot verboten.

Habt ihr vielleicht Praxis bezogene Tipps?;+


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*

Selbst wenn die Gummifische bei bestimmten Gewichten und einer definierten Geschwindigkeit von X Ruderschlägen/Minute eine bekannte Lauftiefe erreichen, ist das nicht viel wert. Wind von vorne, oder von hinten und schon stimmt das nicht mehr, weil sich die Geschwindigkeit verändert hat.

Etwas genauer könnte es mit Schleppködersystemen, wie dem Stocker, oder denen von ASO klappen, aber auch nicht sehr genau. Maximal genau kannst du ihn wohl nur mit Schleppzügen, dem Downrigger, oder einer schweizer Tiefschlepprolle anbieten.

Wenn ich mir allerdings anschaue, wie die "Rentner-Gang" am Chiemsee über teilweise 70 m tiefem Wasser schleppt, dann muss man den Gedanken an exakte Lauftiefen etwas überdenken. Die schlören seit Jahrzehnten einfach ihre Blinker und Systeme hinter sich her, so wie sie eben grad laufen wollen und komischerweise fangen sie gut.

Aber es hat sicher Schlepp-Spezis, die hier eine ausgefeiltere Technik anbieten können.


----------



## Dennert (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*

Mahlzeit, 

Wenn du so weit hinterm Boot schleppst, dann brauchst du ziemlich wenig Gewicht bei den kleinen Gummifischen.
Du musst ein wenig experimentieren. Fahr durchs Flachwasser (1-2m Tiefe) mit leichtem Gewicht und gib Immer 3-4m Schnur. Wenn du Grundkontakt hast, dann weißt du, dass der Köder in etwa bei deiner Wunschtiefe angelangt ist. 
Dann markierst du ein paar Meter Schnur farbig, damit du nach dem Einholen in etwa deine Schleppweite behälst. 

Aber ich würde zum Schleppen ruhig 20-30 cm Gummifische dranhängen, 12 cm sind schon ziemlich grenzwertig.


----------



## pike-81 (13. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen!
Ich interessiere mich auch brennend für Erfahrungswerte.
Mein Gewässer weist bis auf einige Barschberge kaum Strukturen auf, und ist extrem Tief. Von daher kann ich selber kaum die Lauftiefe bestimmen.
Mir ist schon klar, daß dabei unzählige Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.
-Geschwindigkeit
-Schnurlänge
-Schnurdurchmesser 
-Größe und Form des Gummis
-Gewicht und Form des Jigheads
-Neigung und Winkel der Rute
Dennoch sollte es doch grobe Richtwerte geben.
Aktuell möchte ich 23er Shads zwischen ca. 10-15m Tiefe anbieten.
Petri


----------



## acker (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*

hm, 
Wenn man einen Wobbler mit bekannter entsprechender Lauftiefe anbietet , dann sollte man bei entsprechend gleicher Schnurlänge beim Schleppen das notwendige Gewicht für den Gufi anhand des Winkels in welcher die Schnur des Wobblers läuft abschätzen bzw austarieren können .
Ja das könnte funzen , zumindest aber einen annähernden Richtwert liefern . 

Vulgo => 
Wobbler mit gewünschter Lauftiefe des Gufis in bekannter Länge , sagen wir mal 25m hinter dem Boot schleppen.
Dann die Gummifisch bestückte Rute in gleichem Abstand rauslassen. 
Nun beobachten wir den Winkel der Schnüre und vergleichen.
Ist der Winkel der Gufirute zu flach ,bleien wir diese weiter aus bis sie den gleichen Winkel hat wie die Wobblerrute mit dem Tiefläufer . 

Gruß acker


----------



## pike-81 (13. Oktober 2013)

Tolle Idee. Werde ich probieren. Danke!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*

Erfahrungswert von mir, 50 m Schnur 70 g Bleikopf 23er Xtrasoft Shad Schleppgeschwindigkeit 3 kmh 20er Rundgeflochtene Schnur. 
8-10m Tiefe


----------



## Hannoi1896 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*

Wenn man die Lauftiefe austariert hat und man möchte tiefer fischen dann kann man auch Bleie vorschalten. Pro 10g Blei läuft der Köder ca. einen Meter tiefer.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*

Ich war gerade eine Woche am Edersee schleppen und hatte ebenso das Problem eine fest definierte Tiefe für Gummis zu finden.
Dabei habe ich vor ein 50er Stahlvorfach z.B. ein 40 gr.Durchlaufblei verwendet um einen großen Real Eel mit 20gr. Kopf auf 9m zu kriegen.
Ein 23er Relax am 20gr.Kopf läuft z.B. etwa 5m tief.
Ich werde mir dennächst aber einen Dipsy Diver anschaffen und erhoffe
mir davon mehr Lauftiefe, b.z.w. einen versetzten Lauf!

http://www.fusion-germany.com/troll...hr-Jensen-Haupschnurr-Trolling-Schleppfischen

http://fishpipe.com/videos/video-dipsy-diver-geniale-tauchhilfe-beim-schleppen/

Den Kerl ausm Video habe ich übrigends gerade am Edersee kennen gelernt und der ist kein Dummschwätzer!
Ich bekam von ihm auch noch den Tipp, ein Birnenblei (40gr.) mit Hilfe eines Gummis auf die Hauptschnur zu schlaufen und durch den veränderbaren Abstand zum Bait die Tiefe zu variieren.

Jürgen


----------



## Hannoi1896 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich war gerade eine Woche am Edersee schleppen und hatte ebenso das Problem eine fest definierte Tiefe für Gummis zu finden.
> Dabei habe ich vor ein 50er Stahlvorfach z.B. ein 40 gr.Durchlaufblei verwendet um einen großen Real Eel mit 20gr. Kopf auf 9m zu kriegen.



Lässt du also das Blei vor dem Stahlvorfach frei auf der Schnur laufen?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*



> Lässt du also das Blei vor dem Stahlvorfach frei auf der Schnur laufen?



Genau,dass ist zwar nicht elegant, funktioniert aber!
Eine Gummiperle sollte man allerdings als Knotenschutz verwenden.
Alternativ kann man auch einen Dreiwegwirbel vorschalten und ein Birnenblei daran befestigen.
Mein Problem war,dass ich den recht teuren Real Eel auf einen Jighaken mit 20gr.Kopf gezogen habe, um auch andere Gewässer damit befischen zu können.Ansonsten hätte man auch gleich z.B. einen 50gr. Jigkopf verwenden können!

Jürgen


----------



## Hannoi1896 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau,dass ist zwar nicht elegant, funktioniert aber!
> Eine Gummiperle sollte man allerdings als Knotenschutz verwenden.
> Alternativ kann man auch einen Dreiwegwirbel vorschalten und ein Birnenblei daran befestigen.
> Mein Problem war,dass ich den recht teuren Real Eel auf einen Jighaken mit 20gr.Kopf gezogen habe, um auch andere Gewässer damit befischen zu können.Ansonsten hätte man auch gleich z.B. einen 50gr. Jigkopf verwenden können!
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe bisher immer das Blei mit in den Knotenlos-Verbinder für geflochtene Schnüre gehängt. Damit war man aber immer sehr unflexibel, da man den immer neu aufmachen musste, wenn man ein anderes Blei brauchte. 

Man könnte doch dann auch einfach einen kleinen Wirbel mit Karabiner auf die Schnur ziehen und dann einen Posenstopper oder eine Perle vor das Stahlvorfach setzen. Dann kann man die Bleie je nach Lage flexibel tauschen und auch ganz ohne fischen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*

ihr könnt auch nen stinknormale Gummiband durch die Öse vom Birnenblei durchziehen, einmal um die Schnur leggen und durch die entstandene schlaufe das Birnenbei schieben. Also einfach festschlaufen... ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich meine. Ist an anderen Stellen beschrieben. So ist der Abstand variabel und beim Biss kann man das Blei abreißen.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> ihr könnt auch nen stinknormale Gummiband durch die Öse vom Birnenblei durchziehen, einmal um die Schnur leggen und durch die entstandene schlaufe das Birnenbei schieben. Also einfach festschlaufen... ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich meine. Ist an anderen Stellen beschrieben. So ist der Abstand variabel und beim Biss kann man das Blei abreißen.



Und das hält? Sollte man da nicht noch Sekundenkleber zur Fixierung nehmen?


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lauftiefe geschleppter Gummifisch?*

ne das hält, du kannst auch mehrfach durchschlaufen. Falls miene Beschreibung nicht verständlich ist, dann google mal nach "Schleppen Birnenblei Gummiband einschlaufen"

Sekundenkleber hat an meiner Angelsehen nix zu suchen (besonders nicht bei Mono!!!)


----------



## pike-81 (26. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen!
Aktuelle Erfahrungswerte:
Köder:                  23er Schaufelschwanz-Shad
Kopf:                    50g Rundkopf
Schnur:                0,19mm Geflochtene
Entfernung:          ca. 35-50m
Geschwindigkeit: 2,5-3 km/h
Lauftiefe:              mindestens 8m

Je höher das Gewicht des Kopf, umso weniger Aktion hat der Köder. Von daher empfiehlt sich eine Aufteilung des Gewichtes, wie es oben vorgeschlagen wird. 
Petri


----------

